# WM Palm Springs, Indio or Cathedral City



## sun starved Gayle (Sep 8, 2015)

I am considering a stay in this area and am wondering which resort fellow WM owner Tuggers prefer ? We are empty nesters in our late 50's who don't golf. We like to hike, and enjoy a nice quiet pool. It may be just the two of us or perhaps another couple. Cathedral City looks like it might be geared more toward families ?


----------



## GregT (Sep 8, 2015)

sun starved Gayle said:


> I am considering a stay in this area and am wondering which resort fellow WM owner Tuggers prefer ? We are empty nesters in our late 50's who don't golf. We like to hike, and enjoy a nice quiet pool. It may be just the two of us or perhaps another couple. Cathedral City looks like it might be geared more toward families ?



I can't speak to Cathedral City, as I've not stayed there.  We like Indio as our kids like the lazy river, play area and larger pool.

If it was just Jonell and me, we would go for the Palm Springs WM, which is more centrally located towards restaurants and shopping.  We also like doing II trades into Marriott Shadow Ridge, which is our favorite of all of the Palm Springs area properties.

Good luck, I don't think you can go wrong with any of them!

Best,

Greg


----------



## PassionForTravel (Sep 8, 2015)

As Greg mentioned Palm Springs is walking distance to downtown which is it's big plus. I believe it's a motel conversion (it sure looks like it even if it's not) and is a much smaller resort than Indio. The downside is that the last time I was there it was in need of a remodel (especially the common area, lobby carpeting, etc), the rooms were fine. The other downside is that I'm really sensitive to road noise and if you get a unit facing the street which is most of the 1 bd and some of the 2 bd it can be really noisy. When I go there in the future I will only reserve a studio because they are guaranteed to be in the courtyard by the pool.

We prefer Indio unless we are going in the dead of winter. The pools, etc are much better. The resort is at the end of residential area, next to a golf course so much quieter. The grounds are very well landscaped. The first hour at the lazy river floats are not allowed only walking, good exercise. The main pool is definitely noisier than the Palm Springs pool, but there is a secondary pool which is usually quiet and is about the same size as the Palm Springs pool. We usually ask for a room away from the main pool (I can only take so much of Marco Polo) and have had good luck getting them.

If I'm booking in the dead of winter I'd pick Palm Springs but any other time of the year I pick Indio.

Can't speak for Cathedral City, never been there. 

Ian


----------



## sparty (Dec 6, 2015)

I have a similar question.  Heading to AZ in a few weeks and will stop over for 1 night in Palm Springs.

I've stayed at Indio and it was ok.  How is WM Palm Springs 2 bedroom?

Is access to all 2 bedrooms through the lobby and via the lobby stairs or elevator? Any other access?

I've got both Indio and Palm Springs 2 bedrooms reserved but leaning towards Indio..


----------



## PassionForTravel (Dec 6, 2015)

The Palm Springs property is a converted hotel. The units are fine and wm standard. But the Indio property is much nicer. The biggest advantage that Palm Springs has is that we can walk to downtown Palm Springs.


----------



## SmithOp (Dec 7, 2015)

SPARTY - Do you really need a TS for an overnighter?  We like to stop at one of the many casinos in the area  Agua Caliente in Rancho Mirage is nice, you might even catch a show night.

http://www.hotwatercasino.com/TheShow/


Sent from my iPad Mini 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sparty (Dec 8, 2015)

Thanks! Some good suggestions that  I will absolutely consider... I had forgot about the Casino's in the area..

Too bad the timing doesn't work better - Styx is coming Jan 15 to Agua Caliente.. I saw Dennis DeYoung and "the music of Styx" in a OR casino about a year ago. He was very good.   Then in March I saw Foreigner while staying at Gleneden..

Great suggestion!


----------

